# Eltűnt személy keresese



## Melitta (2010 Június 17)

Egy kétségbeesett család kérését tolmácsoljuk: segítsünk az Egyesült Államokban élő, napok óta eltűnt lányukat megkeresni. A mellékelt fotón látható 36 éves Kinga Gillibrand tisztázatlan körülmények között tűnt el missouri-i otthonából. Adatai:

Név: Kinga Gillibrand

Születés: 1974. nov. 24.

Lakhely: Meta, Mo [Missouri], U.S.A.

Eltűnt: 2010. június 8.

Kérem, közöljék a fotót és a lány adatait, és lehetőség szerint adják át az információt az Önökkel kapcsolatban álló angol nyelvű lapoknak, médiumoknak is terjesztésre. Nagy szükség van a nyilvánosságra, hiszen ez hozzásegíthet az eltűnt lány megtalálásához.

Az eltűnt személlyel kapcsolatos minden információt a [email protected] címre vagy a +36-30-396-os mobilszámra, illetve a +36- 1- 489-1584-es telefonszámra várjuk.

Köszönettel:

Pap Vera-Ágnes
sajtó-koordinátor
Duna Televízió
+36-30-396-1000
+36-1-489-1584


Looking for missing Kinga Gillibrand


Duna TV Hungary is helping a desperate family to find their missing daughter, whose picture is attached to this letter. Please be so kind to publish the information and spread the news in all possible media.


Name: Kinga Gillibrand
Born: Nov. 24 1974
Address: Meta, Mo [Missouri], U.S.A.
Last seen: June 8, 2010

With all connected information please contact Vera Pap, Duna TV, Hungary
(pap_v @dunatv.hu;
mob: +36/30- 396- 1000,
tel: +36/1- 489-1584)


----------

